# whats the best way to make good spark on ms2.2



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

i have a aba16vt on ms 2.2 with stock dizi and wires.i keep hearing about individual coil packs or something and wasted spark and msd setup,i just wanna know,what setup would be a healthy spark for future upgrades,whats the best way to go. im about to send my ecu out for repairs,so if there is any coil drivers i have to upgrade or something please any info would be great. im still kinda new to the ms ecu's. thanks 


opcorn:


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## 2ToneTurbo (Feb 15, 2007)

I have a issue with my spark on my aba16vt running ms2.. anything more than 25psi it breaks up and my plugs are gapped @.18. I'm gonna install a msd 6al and try it.. but all and allthe car car rips.keep me posted on your fix


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

buy a real ecu and use a good coil pack. just for starters!


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

o this guy is cool,yea ill make sure i don't part it out like you..cool guy:thumbup:


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

DIRTYJERZ201 said:


> o this guy is cool,yea ill make sure i don't part it out like you..cool guy:thumbup:


part what? im not cool. just giving you the best advice you are going to get


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

DIRTYJERZ201 said:


> i have a aba16vt on ms 2.2 with stock dizi and wires.i keep hearing about individual coil packs or something and wasted spark and msd setup,i just wanna know,what setup would be a healthy spark for future upgrades,whats the best way to go. im about to send my ecu out for repairs,so if there is any coil drivers i have to upgrade or something please any info would be great. im still kinda new to the ms ecu's. thanks
> 
> 
> opcorn:


Have 2 BIP373s installed and then go to the junkyard and find a 2.2L Cavalier, Sunfire or S10 pickup. Grab the coilpack assy with the bracket, ICM and connectors. Then modify it like this: http://www.diyautotune.com/diysotm/diysotm_2009-12.html That'll give you a nice hot and reliable spark.


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

prof315 thanks man..ill do just that.and stay cool,cool guy,ill prob see you soon anyway...


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

DIRTYJERZ201 said:


> prof315 thanks man..ill do just that.and stay cool,cool guy,ill prob see you soon anyway...


when you are stuck on the side of the road when the sunfire coil craps out ill be here with the solution to solve all your problems!


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

ok man, relax i just wanna know whats going on with this ms.i wanna learn everything about this noob s-h-i-t before i go vems.and if you got solutions,post them,dont be a d,i,c,k, cool guy and tell me something i already know.


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

is there any post's about wiring my ecu for coil pack,because right now its running the 3 wires from ecu to dizi,and 1 wire from ecu to coil pack,or do i have to make a new post for this new question?


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

ask the megasquirt experts if there is a way to run a coil pack with the ecu that you have. i personally have no idea if you can. run a bosch motorsports coil. i have run this coil for years with aftermarket sti 16v wires. the coil has been dropped and covered in oil. never had a problem, when it was on that parted out 16v i had and it is currently on my 20v:beer:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

turbodub said:


> when you are stuck on the side of the road when the sunfire coil craps out ill be here with the solution to solve all your problems!


The coils aren't what fails it's the ignition module that craps out. And my modification does away with the ICM and uses the 2 BIP373s that you install inside the MS ecu to fire the coils. BIP373s are Bosch power transistors that have overheat, overload and short circuit protection built into them. They are nearly impossible to kill.


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

ok i will go bosch, because that sunfire coil thing looks kinda ghetto.thanks man. love your car to man..:thumbup:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

DIRTYJERZ201 said:


> is there any post's about wiring my ecu for coil pack,because right now its running the 3 wires from ecu to dizi,and 1 wire from ecu to coil pack,or do i have to make a new post for this new question?


You'll only need to add 1 wire (for the second coil) and whoever does the MS board mods will tell you what pin it is on. At least they will if they are competent.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

DIRTYJERZ201 said:


> ok i will go bosch, because that sunfire coil thing looks kinda ghetto.thanks man. love your car to man..:thumbup:


Dude it's not getto at all AND it provides way more spark energy. Best of all you'll never need to replace another cap and rotor.


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

i trust it,ill prob try it one day.just gotta find out now,if i get a 4 cly coil pack, what do i do,do i get a dizi cap and use the crank sensor? and just find out what wires go's to crank sensor from the ecu,and wires fron ecu to coil maybe,i saw a diagram for a db-37 set up for coil here on vortex,but idk if my ecu is db 37,i hate looking for diagrams because its hard finding the right one


----------



## 2ToneTurbo (Feb 15, 2007)

DIRTYJERZ201 said:


> o this guy is cool,yea ill make sure i don't part it out like you..cool guy:thumbup:[/QU
> 
> You serious? Lol.. dude holds the fastest street car in the u.s lol.. I'm pretty sure he knows what he's talking about.
> 
> If My funds are there this winter id jump on the lugtronic band wagon...


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

2ToneTurbo said:


> DIRTYJERZ201 said:
> 
> 
> > o this guy is cool,yea ill make sure i don't part it out like you..cool guy:thumbup:[/QU
> ...


----------



## 2ToneTurbo (Feb 15, 2007)

My megasquirt works well.. made 475 and went 11.2... paul has helped me a ton.. but I feel as if vems is on top right know.. I have worked with kevins ecu on my buddys vrt and its very simple to understand.. vems has alot more to work with.. and I feel as if I should go in that direction..


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

im not hating on the guy,im just asking questions,and every one is changing topic..BUT if i cancel out the dizi, do i use the crank sensor???just wire that into the ms? and if any one can send me a link of how to wire it for coil pack??


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

DIRTYJERZ201 said:


> im not hating on the guy,im just asking questions,and every one is changing topic..BUT if i cancel out the dizi, do i use the crank sensor???just wire that into the ms? and if any one can send me a link of how to wire it for coil pack??


i use the factory crank sensor. but again not sure what you would have to do with the megasquirt to do this.


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

thanks again turbodub...


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

btw us here at lugtronic usually stock the 4cyl bosch motorsports coil pack. if not it will only take a few days to get. email [email protected]


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

To answer your question - yes, you must use the crank sensor to trigger your MS ecu, if you convert to a coilpack ignition. I don't have that specific information, it would be best to contact the company you bought the MS from or Need_a_VR6 or Prof315 here on Vortex. Good luck.


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

thanks.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

MS mainboard V2.2 is kind of a pain in the rear to run a VR sensor on. The modifications are fairly involved, and it's generally a better option to change to a V3/3.57 mainboard. If you can find a hall sensor trigger to use, then the 2.2 is just fine with the mods you have for the input side. BIP373 drivers can be added for any non amplified coil on any version without too much trouble.


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

ok,i emailed a guy who fixes ms and diagnose them. he said he can also add 2 bip373 and set it up for coil pack like prof315 said,also that he would send me a diagram and how to wire up the crank sensor,he said that i would have to use the stock aba crank sensor because its 3 wires unlike the vr crank sensor,something about the vr ones are harder to wire. i will deff buy the wasted spark from lugtronic,but thanks a lot guys,after i get the ecu back,ill wire her up and post how it went so maybe some can read this one day. when its running again i will definitely contact lugtronic :beer: thanks again for all the help guys...nice people:thumbup:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

The ABA crank sensor is a VR sensor (3wire) and he needs to add an entire VR sensor decoding circuit to the 2.2 to get it to work. Make sure whomever is doing the board mods knows this.


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

I think DIY has a hall that might work. Specially if you use an external trigger wheel


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I got him gonna put in one of the new jbperf boards.


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

NEVER send anything to (((((((((NEED A vr6))))))) he knew this was coming. i should of looked at his low budget website before sending anything out to him, he said he would have it back to me 7 days after i sent it out, it took him 3 weeks and he didn't even do anything. i gave him 3 extra weeks to finish my ecu but he gave me excuses every time. i didn't want to do this but all my friends said why the f*u*c*k not, he played you out and he did, and don't let him do it to any one els. i waisted money sending it out, waiting 4 weeks, go it back with nothing done because i just said forget it i cant wait anymore. AND his prices are wayyyy tooo much, and if you ask him more than 3 questions about your purchase, he will start being a smart a*s*s ... the BEST thing and at a great price for your ms is www.symtechlabs.com. there prices are great and you can ask them as many questions as you want with out getting a smart a*s*s F*u*c*k*i*n comment. symtechlabs only took 11 days and 80$ less then this bums prices. also gave me a wright up on my ecu and details and even s*h*i*t i didn't even need..(((((((need a vr6)))))))))


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I guess I didn't know it was coming as this was the last message you sent me and I shipped the ECU back to you right away.



> i understand. i don't mean anything bad its just you don't know what i'm going through without my car. the address is ****************** yanni ****** .. thank you


I communicated that the boards were taking awhile to get (they come from JBPerf in Canada and customs is slow this time of year). 

I am not sure how fast Symtech could turn it around but I could have built you a new board or if you could have waited for the adapters to come, it would have been turned around faster.

Sorry for your experience, but it's atypical. Even a major league slugger misses a few.


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

like i said, i didnt want to do this but everyone said i have to, just stop being lazy and giving people excuses. from the get you should of told me, i dont have the part, it might take 3 weeks, and then maybe i would of never sent it. and look at symtech, your prices are crazy buddy. hurry up and sell that rover.:thumbup:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I am glad to hear that peer pressure works well on you, noted 

If I thought the part would take that long (std is 2-3 days from JB) I would have let you know. It was a total fluke, and I've apologized a few different times to you for the misunderstanding. 

You can compare my prices to others, but I believe (and my customers apparently!!) that I deliver a high value through other services that I provide that are included in my ecu pricing. Everyone has a choice of vendor and I'm here to fill a certain niche that was unsupported for years. 

Rover got sold awhile ago, I am just too busy building and fixing ECU's to update my signature.eace:


----------



## najort32 (Sep 8, 2004)

need-a-vr:thumbup:


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

I've known Paul a long arse time. Dudes always been straight up with people and along with a very select few others here, offers a level of FREE support and help with MS setup for everyone here on any and all projects regardless of scale and scope.

I know for sure - he'll be tuning my rabbit.


Sorry you had issues but having seen him support here and dealt with him for years, I feel some details are missing. He'll take care of you. Trust me.


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

lol the guys a loser and his cars are slow, get your car tuned buy him idk, all i know is i wanted to make him money and he wanted to be a smart a*s*s with the questions i was asking, and if i were you and you were talking about my friend, i would get his back also, i see what your trying to do, its cool. this just teaches me if you want **** done you gotta do it your self, everytime i had a problem and posted it on vortex, people would just post stupis a*s*s ****, these 400 posts that i got are 400 of real info not other peoples help.. NEED A VR6 :thumbdown: waist of money and time. and go ahead someone els say something about him so this can keep going


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

LOL, you make me laugh.....

500 posts about Paul's support and help and going out of his way for this community all positive in every way, shape, and form and your one single bad experience and pissy post designed to come in here and try to discredit someones reputation with slander... Please.... Show me where having a "slow car" has anything to do with business practices and your personal experience???


Like I said, bummer you had issues. I feel for you. But doesn't change the fact that this is the only single negative post I've ever seen regarding Paul's support over the ~10years I've been here.... :wave:

I'd love to see the dialog between you two since I haven't read a single coherent sentence from you since you started posting.......


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Waste of time? Sure I can buy that one, as I lost you a few weeks getting your ecu modded. I didn't come through on a commitment I made, and I shipped your ecu back the same day you asked. I thought things were made as good as possible on my end.

However, you calling my services, in general, a waste of money is a bit ungrounded. You "wasted" just the shipping costs, and I ate them to return it to you instead of you paying for it when completed. We both lost there, and if there's more to this, I'd sure like to hear it so I can better things in the future for the rest of my customers. 

As for my cars being slow, I've only had the one for the last few years and with the amount of effort I have been able to put into it lately (due to time!), I think it does ok. There's plenty of off Vortex cars and other brands that I tune and my customers seem to be happy with the services I provide. 

Perhaps I am a loser, I do put a lot of time in here on this site and on the ms sites answering technical questions when I should be doing something more productive.

PS: I am sure there are other unhappy customers too, just like every other business has. I wonder how many people are posting on the internet about how Apple products are a rip...


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Clearly the OP is one of those people you can't make happy. Equally clear is that regardless of his age he 's acting like a spoiled pouting 4 year old. GROW UP dude. If you're not happy with the service Paul provided ( or didn't as the case may be) handle it with him privately. THEN if you still can't come to a happy compromise go a head and let the community know in an ADULT manner.

Stupid and childish insults just show your a$$.


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

nice keep it going..... 1st i don't like that i ask him a question about my ecu, and he has to reply like he's ****in donald trump, all i wanted to do was make him money. but thats what you get from low budget. and you people who stick up for him are also low budget so i don't care what you have to say. we only live 1 time and i like when people do **** the right way. he was a big waist of time and money and i do it to let people know that theres something better than low budget ass this guy. he wants to charge me 90 for a f*u*c*k*i*n 4 bar map when symtech has it for 60 and they install it for free. i put this to let people know don't waist your time and just do it the right way. some 1 get this guy a vr6 please. and now maybe he will do s*h*i*t the right way to make him self look good. and there is no "your to busy" if you got time to be a little kid with me:facepalm:


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

Lol, I assure you there's no low budget here sugar..... This coming from the guy who's complaining over what, a 20 spot and a couple weeks.... Shiot.... 

I have an idea.... First, learn to write clearly so someone can understand you. Second, clearly state the problem. Lastly, identify exactly what you would like to have done....



Pretty simple... :thumbup:



And lets be honest here, you didn't want to make him shiot. Certainly not money. If I could have built my mill for free, I assure you I would have. You want service, it comes at a price.


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

and relax this is nothing. he's lucky i didnt go on every topic and bad mouth him.opcorn:


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

ooo we got another donald trump over here..


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

i know paul i know paul, go suck his ****. i know people who know that guy and they say he's a f-u-c-k-i-n bumm


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

Fast929 said:


> Lol, I assure you there's no low budget here sugar....


o yea


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

:laugh: lmao!!!


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

Low budget. Haha makes me laugh. You know you are dealing with megasquirt right? The low budget/DIY standalone.


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

i know ms is a*s*s im gonna give it to my lil bro when i get me one of those gold mine box's you got. youll see me


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't suppose a moderator could step in and suggest to the OP that he's a behaving immaturely. This childish rant is getting really old .


----------



## snikfrits (Aug 19, 2008)

Ok, i'm going to post here as a 3rd party.

1. I don't know Paul...at all

2. From reading his other threads/customer (not friends) comments he knows what he's doing and is giving up his time to help other people. 

3. BOTH parties lost A LITTLE money.

4. You lost time. Big deal. It's always a possibility and he shipped it back to you when you requested. 

5.I've been watching your comments since way back when you where first looking for a 16vT "kit." You need everything spoon fed to you and if you don't get your way, you start bad mouthing. A word to the wise; swearing, in real life or on the internet, destroys your credibility. How old are you, anyway?

6. Delete this thread- People are probably tired of reading this garbage and your libelous comments.


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

DIRTYJERZ201 said:


> i know ms is a*s*s im gonna give it to my lil bro when i get me one of those gold mine box's you got. youll see me


what gold box?


----------

